# Can anyone please translate stamps on a coffee grinder?



## Atlantia

If anyone can translate the following I'd be grateful.
Trying to date and place this one a bit more closely for a friend.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## dilandlanguage

Top part same with english: bark - four  in arabic letters.

Trade larK

GARANTİ = warranty


----------



## rupertbrooke

Expert friends of mine have given me the following limited information:-
coffee grinder hallmark/stamp 


'Kahve öğütücü marka mührü'


4 KATLI GÖVDE / TESCİLLİ MARKA/GARANTİ


Explanation:
I am not sure but 4 bark means 4 different layer of brass.


BARK-FOUR / Ticari Marka / Garanti (Warranty)


It is possible that "BARK-FOUR" is actually a trade mark (marka). "GARANTI" refers to some sort of warranty. This item is probably very old. Warranty has to be very specific as you know. The mere word "GARANTI" is vague. How long and what terms?


----------



## Rallino

No one seems to have provided any information regarding the line in the second picture.

I can't decipher the first two letters. The brass is damaged and I can't read it well.
The second word is obviously *Aslı*, which means _the original_. But I don't know about the first word. 

Hoping that someone who's an expert at the Ottoman Script will butt in.


----------



## rupertbrooke

It seems to be the one on eBay at:-
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/brass-turkish-garanti-bark-four-161306526. 
Similar ones with a tughra on them date to the 18th century. Is there a museum easily available which could identify these artefacts immediately?


----------



## Honour

Garanti is the brand of the grinder. They still manufacture grinders.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, Honour.


----------



## Atlantia

Many thanks to everyone who has replied.
The one on ebay is very similar (but more complete).
I'll pass all of this information to my friend.

Many thanks again


----------



## Atlantia

Colleagues,
My friend has bought another grinder.
The stamps look a little indistinct and I wonder if these aren't Arabic rather than Turkish?
Can anyone read it please?
The numerals look like 2820?


----------



## adelan

Atlantia, if you cannot see any Latin letters, it is definitely NOT Turkish.


----------



## Rallino

adelan said:


> Atlantia, if you cannot see any Latin letters, it is definitely NOT Turkish.



It could still be Ottoman Turkish.

The first word seems to read: حاجى which is _hacı_ (pilgrim)?
I can't make out the second word.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Well done, Rallino! Of course:- Haci refers to the most famous master-producer of such bronze hand mills, Haci Artin. who until the 1970s ran a shop on Uzun Çarşı Avenue (İstanbul? Antakya?) where he not only made new mills but also repaired broken ones.


----------



## Rallino

That's interesting, Rupert. Thanks for the info! 

Though the second word doesn't look like _Artin_. In fact, I think it reads شابوح_- Şabuh_. But I don't know what it means.


----------



## Atlantia

Wow! 
Thanks for the help, I'll send my friend a link immediately


----------



## rupertbrooke

The BARK may refer to a famous Turkish coffee grinder maker Hadji Barkev.


----------

